# Chiefs "ladies" are here!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The 2 does that I agreed to have bred by Chief arrived today. They are happily munching hay with Chief in the next stall. These girls are a mother / daughter pair and I love their colors. They are very well taken care of and very loved little ladies..their mom had tears in her eyes as she left them. Chief is being a typical buck romancing the stall wall...silly boy! The younger of the 2 is a very loveable little thing, she curled up in my lap when I went to bed them down for the night..her mom is a bit more wary but they were left with a good supply of animal crackers so she'll come around. They will be here for a few weeks as I think we missed the elder does heat by a day and the younger one I'm thinking I'll see tomorrow if she shows any interest with Chief. I did get verification of shots and wormings as well as payment, and one of the best things is that they eat the same grain that I feed mine. I didn't give them but a quarter cup as I told their owner that since they had such a long ride(3 1/2 hours!) I didn't want to stress their system, they went straight for the hay and water bucket...which is funny because the elder one would not drink from the blue bucket I provided, she went for the white one that I use to carry water. They seem to be pretty comfortable now, not scared at all. I am so glad to see that they are healthy little goaties as I really would have hated to have had to turn them away if they weren't. The younger doe is a year and a half old and just a tad bigger than Angel(who is big for her age!)so I really don't for see a problem with her being bred. Both of these girls are wide with very deep barrels and the fact that Chiefs parents are small is a plus. Any how, just thot I'd post an update....let's hope that Chief gets the job done as I know these girls are going to be missed at home. It's also a pretty wonderful feeling to know that theres someone else out there that loves her goats as much as I love mine!! And to meet her in person is a plus!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is awesome! Can't wait to hear updates about them.

And if you get permission do post pictures of them. Oh and you can invite her here if she would like to join


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know I will definately be going spastic posting on this!! I am so nervous being "responsible" for something that is not mine. I don't forsee any issues and have her permission to use my vet "just in case" but I still have the jitters!! I will definately be talking with her as I know she will want updates and such...even requested pics so she's not missing them as much. Will definately offer the invite , Thanks Stacey.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, these two girls were definately bred by Chief, no sign of the 5 day heat thing and I will be sad to see them go home. The younger doe was in standing heat on Sunday the 16th and the elder was in on Tuesday the 18th as well as Wednesday 19th. Their mom will be picking them up on Sunday afternoon hoping that they don't come back into heat as they would be due in another 10 to 12 days...I offered to keep them til then but she feels that this was enough...I am hoping so too! She and her hubby really miss them...it's so sweet the email I got for her girls. These are very lucky lil' goaties!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

most does do settle the first time.

I thought Mia was bred 2 days again for the second time but I am not positive that she was actually in heat.

So I have two due dates for her. That can be more frustrating.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As eager as they 2 girls were for Chiefs attention I don't doubt that they wouldn't have settled! All of my girls always settled with the first breeding.

How long ago was the first breeding for Mia? Sort of the same situation I have going with Binky. These girls certainly know how to keep our lives interesting!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She would have been bred first on the 7th and then again on the 27th (possibly, see I saw for 2 days some white discharge around the time she would have gone back into heat, and I still have the buck here. SO not totaly sure it was a heat or just her body excreating excess "stuff")

As I told my mom - if she bags up and looks ready near the 5th due date then I will assume she was bred on the early date. If she isn't progressing as fast as she should for a 5th due date I will just go with a 25th due date.

Misty had some little crusties on her vulva 2 days ago but no signs of breeding. someone said this happens as they clean out or ward off some kind of infection that may try to set in during pregnancy etc. So I will just assume her pregnant on her first breeding as well.

These girls can keep you on your toes. 

I don't think I have ever had a doe not settle on her first breeding - Mia might be my first if she didn't settle. And that would be odd since last time she settled with ease.

Ok here I go rambling about my animals on your thread....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats quite allright Stacey, just happy to know that I'm not the only one who stresses over stuff like this!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the rest of the world will think we have gone batty but at least here we all understand the issues of raising and breeding goats


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

So what is the meaning of a little brown crusty stuff on their tail? I always assumed it was buck fluids but then this is the first time we have ever had a buck here.
Liz I fretted too, with someones elses animal here, I would not leave. We should have gone to a show that the breeder was hosting but I told her I just didn't feel comfortable leaving her boy here unsupervised :wink: 
Everyone is settled I think but never did see any evidence on one girl. She has acted like she has been in heat a couple of times but I gotta trust she has been covered. No white discharge like on the little girls who were not with him. 
The cutest thing to see was these little 9mo olds flagging & hollering when they first saw him thru the fence.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG Nancy, I was so stressed that I wasn't doing my "normal" everyday things while they were here! My goats usually get to roam my yard on nice days but I was so afraid that they would wander that they all just stayed in the fence....it was something though when their mom got here, I couldn't believe how they "snubbed" her!! She even took the container of animal crackers that she left for them to give them a treat and it was my ill mannered girls that attacked her!! When it came time to leave they followed her down the driveway and with a little help got into their crate, I do hope that they give her the babies she wants, she said she would love to have a black and white kid , which is totally possible with each of their "lines". Experience is great, cause now I know I can and would do it again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

In a way I am really sad to see them leave, they are such well mannered lil' girls compared to my clowns!


----------

